
Quora – What are the greatest programming tips and tricks - jterry
https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-greatest-programming-tips-and-tricks-you-have-learned-on-your-own-by-years-of-coding?srid=toWU&share=fa4debf1
======
ankurdhama
I never understand the idea of "clean code". Your code will always be clean to
you as you have "all the context" that makes the code clean. You can follow
certain conventions that would help a bit but they won't replace the need for
context, context that you gained working and thinking about the problem for so
long. Somehow it seems this idea of clean code is those business people idea
who want the ability to replace people without much friction so that they can
hire new person and make him/her "productive" asap.

